# Latest AT&T radios?



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

Can someone point me in the right direction of finding the latest AT&T radios for the Note 2? I am currently on I317UCALK7 and am not sure if they are the latest radios or not and cannot seem to find any flashable zips to update to the latest radios if I am not up to date. Thanks!


----------



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

Here ya go:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2274854

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------

